# NYC signal video



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Some good info for folks wanting to know about signals Filmed on the NYC in 1940. Later RJD

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_OmU5Dz-BHg


----------



## dieseldude (Apr 21, 2009)

Very cool video!! Some great shots of the New York Central Terminal yard in Buffalo, NY (9 minutes 30 seconds). Thanks for posting.


----------



## Tom Lapointe (Jan 2, 2008)

*VERY interesting vintage film! *







Thanks for posting the link!







I've also embedded it here for anyone who wants a quicker look...


















*Tom*


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Glade you all liked it. I'm not a big fan of NYC but it was interesting stuff. good info. Tom thanks for the easy access link. Later RJD


----------

